# Another thing about Credit Cards



## Ken N Tx (Oct 29, 2015)

We only have one Visa CC.

Being on a fixed income, I normally pay utility or mortgage bills when I receive them. 

Visa is a different story!! I receive my bill 3 WEEKS before the due date!!! I refuse to give them my money that far in advance I mail it 7 days before the due date!! No credit for early payment, but they sure do hit you if you are one day late!!!!!

With millions of customers, what could stop them for depositing that money, into an interest baring account, for those 2 weeks or more before it is actually due!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2015)

We have several cc but only use 2.  There's one in my name, and one in hubby's but he pays both out of our joint account.  The full amount on mine comes out by direct debit automatically on the due date.  Hubby has to go online to our bank and tell it to send the full amount.  The reason we use two cards now is so he can earn airmiles in his name and I can earn airmiles in mine.  Makes it easier when using miles.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 29, 2015)

The CC company is loaning you money for a month interest free, if you pay on time, plus possibly cash back, so I don't worry so much about them making interest on my payment.  Have you considered paying the credit card bill (and utilities) automatically from your checking account? All these places generally choose to take the payment out right before the due date, unless you tell them otherwise. At interest rates so low now on any account you can write a check on, I finally gave up worrying about it.  At my age, forgetting to make a payment seems to be more likely.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> The CC company is loaning you money for a month interest free, if you pay on time, plus possibly cash back, so I don't worry so much about them making interest on my payment.  Have you considered paying the credit card bill (and utilities) automatically from your checking account? All these places generally choose to take the payment out right before its due date, unless you tell them otherwise. At interest rates so low now on any account you can write a check on, I finally gave up worrying about it.  At my age, forgetting to make a payment seems to be more likely.



We've been paying all bills online by direct debit for many years.  No bills in the mail.  No checks.  Husband checks the cc statements online.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't complain Ken, you've been given an interest free loan for a few weeks.  I also pay utility bills by DD , but  while my Amex card gives me almost 4 weeks to pay, my Mastercard gives me barely 2.  All my bills etc.  are on-line.  Handy when you live miles from your bank.


----------

